# 48 hours and counting....



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Here is Levi (my four year old) meeting Toby for the first time last weekend. Our breeder has been so nice about letting me visit. Anyway...Toby is coming home on Friday. We are so excited!!! 

Warning: Be sure to expect many anxiety laden posts from me about new puppies. 

Kim


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

They are going to have so much fun together!!! Levi looks so excited, I love his grin. And Toby is absolutely adorable! Just two more sleeps and then the fun begins! Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Cute, Cute, Cute... The last few days feel like they drag, try to keep yourself busy.
Cant wait to see more pictures.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the pic of those two cuties! Can't wait to see more of them after you bring your new baby home!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That has got to be the cutest picture. Levi looks thrilled. I can't wait for all your stories, *pictures* and questions.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

So cute! I am sure you are brimming over with excitement as he comes home so soon. Enjoy!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh he looks so excited! I'm sure that he will love having Toby all the time.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh My! Levi and Toby are adorable!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Levi looks so excited - this is HIS puppy. Good luck getting that boy to sleep for the next two days. Great picture.


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

How sweet! They are both adorable


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love sable havanese puppies! Both of them are cuties!

Amanda


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on the puppy!

Ryan


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you so much everybody. I feel so much better knowing I have you all as my safety net.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a cutie!!! what two cuties!!


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Too doggone cute, both of them! Levi looks so very happy and Toby is so cute, he doesn't even look REAL! I'm excited for you!


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Awwww! Look how beautiful they both are! I am so excited for you -- and for Levi!!! Looks like BFF in the making!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, how cute are your two boys!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

What cuties they both are- Toby looks like a little stuffed animal. Congragulations- I know you must be so excited about bringing him home.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, what a smile on Levi's face. He must be so excited to bring that cutie home!!
Dont worry, we have ALL been thru it ourselves!!! So post away with questions!! And anxiety attacks!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kim, that look on your son's face is priceless.

You're in good company if you think you'll be worried about things when the new puppy comes home. No worries. It will probably go easier than you think.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kim, what a precious picture. I love the excitement on Levi's face. What a joy for children to grow up with a dog. And Toby is a cute little fluff-ball. I love the sables too.

I understand your excitement. I don't think I slept much those last couple days  You'll find support and answers to all your concerns here. This forum is a godsend.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Levi looks very excited. Look at that smile! Toby is just adorable. You're going to have so much fun.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

You are going to have sooo much fun......trust me!!!! Little Betzie has been here a week and we are having alot of fun with her.....if we can get Jillee and them apart!!!!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Classic photo! What a happy little boy!! Puppy's adorable. Welcome!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Just an adorable picture! Congratulations!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Your encouragement means so much, it really does. I haven't been a first-time mommy for over 16 years (when my first human kid was born  Feels kinda like that. Thrilled, scared, can't wait another second to have him join the family!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok...how many hours left?? I know you're counting down! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a nice picture of your 2 boys! I am sure tomorrow will be a very exciting day.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

TobyBaby said:


> Your encouragement means so much, it really does. I haven't been a first-time mommy for over 16 years (when my first human kid was born  Feels kinda like that. Thrilled, scared, can't wait another second to have him join the family!!!!


It's SUCH sweet, sweet anticipation, isn't it?

Enjoy every minute!


----------



## wannabe (Feb 3, 2008)

Okay I got a little misty eyed looking at that picture of your son and Toby. 
Too sweet!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Almost there. Just one more night to get through. You're in for so much fun. Keep us posted.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Checking in to see if Toby is home yet. Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

lane: speed home and take some good pics!hoto:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Just seeing if Toby is home yet......have fun!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kim, now where are the pics and questions? I guess we won't see any of those any time soon, you seem to have too much fun with the furball!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Is he home yet???


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Checking too! I' so excited for you! What a fun (and lack of sleep) weekend this will be for you!!!!
Guess you're playing w/ your puppy and not taking time out to post...LOL


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Look forward to seeing pictures of Toby enjoying his first day with Levi and you.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm excited for you. Can't wait to see pictures of your brand new baby.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

I just love and adore that you guys are checking on Toby. We JUST walked in the door. Rode home for half an hour in the car and no puking!!!! Yay!!! I promise we'll take some pictures here in a minute.

So now what? LOL. Ok, really, I am thinking tonight he will sleep in his crate by the bed and I will put my fingers in there to comfort him. Then should I take him out every few hours to pee?


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

TobyBaby said:


> I am thinking tonight he will sleep in his crate by the bed and I will put my fingers in there to comfort him. Then should I take him out every few hours to pee?


I have with both of mine. I think I took them out to potty about every 3 hours for the first couple of days while they settled into their new home. What's the rule? -- they can hold their bladders for as many hours as how many months old they are plus one?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

If you put him in a crate, don't take him out unless he needs to go out. You don't want to create a situation where you do this for the rest of his life or have to slowly change it.

Did you ask about his sleeping habits before you got him? If he has been sleeping through the night already, don't go backwards. Also, if he has, then ask how long their "night" has been. We get up very early around here, so my night is different than many others. 

I crate train all of mine to sleep in a crate all night from the time they are 5 weeks old. Maybe your breeder did the same or similar?

Welcome home, Toby!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

How could I tell if he needs to go? 

I actually did not ask about his sleeping habits...what a goofball I am.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

He will start tossing around, scratch, whine, bark, etc. But he may do all that to just get out. If you've just taken him out and he pottied you know it's just fussing for nothing. If he sleeps for a few hours and then starts complaining, then take him out without talking, babying, eye contact, extra light and put him silently back in his crate when he's done. NO PLAYING AROUND!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

With both of mine they went to bed at about 8-9pm and didn't get up until 7am. This is still their habit and they are good sleepers. The first night we had Kodi, I was up every hour to check on him, and he was sound asleep. Mine will whine and cry if they need to get up at night, which is rare.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> He will start tossing around, scratch, whine, bark, etc. But he may do all that to just get out. If you've just taken him out and he pottied you know it's just fossing for nothing. If he sleeps for a few hours and then starts complaining, then take him out without talking, babying, eye contact, extra light and put him silently back in his crate when he's done. NO PLAYING AROUND!


Great advice. That is exactly what Oliver did when he needed to go. I made the mistake of making too much "happy" when he went potty at night and then he learned quickly that he could get me to come play by doing all the potty cues. Maryam's advice is perfect here.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome Home Toby!!! Glad to hear you are home. Everyone already gave great advice on your first night, I'm sure you will do good.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Toby is soooooooo dang cute, it's unbearable! I cant' wait to see more pics. When you have time, of course. 

Ah, those first nights and days.... I found it a LOT of work, when we had Ricky at 9 weeks, but since then, I've learned that if you keep him in a small area, penned or gated, that you can keep an eye on him more easily and spot when he gives the body signals of having to go. It will take some getting used to. There will be some misses, probably, but that's what the paper towels are for. lol

Ah, your son must be in seventh heaven!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

I agree with Kimberly and Maryam.

Salsa has slept all night from 9-6 without a whimper from the first day home. However she was 15 weeks, a bit older than Toby, I think. Also, Kimberly had her crate trained from 5 weeks and I kept her on the same schedule she was used to. Oh, I am sooooo grateful!!!

Congratulations on your cute Toby and wishing you a good night's sleep tonight!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome home Toby.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Honestly, I have to admit that I made the mistake of pulling the poor guy out every time he turned around in his crate or was 'digging', whereas he was just rearranging his blankie. I got him at almost 9 weeks and think he could've slept through the night after 1 week if his wannabe smart mommy hadn't pulled him out 2-3x/night. I just hate when a loud noise (alarm clock/crying/etc.) wakes me up and thought I was being preventive. Poor Pablo...but I learned for the next one


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks, ladies, for all your great advice. We ran that poor puppy ragged playing. He was so playful and happy and not shy at all. He did pee twice, and of course we missed it both times onto the carpet, but oh well. I even ran my little Spot Bot to clean up the pee spots and he did not even flinch at the noise. I think our favorite thing was watching that little fluff ball run back and forth. We couldn't get enough of it and love him so already. 

He went right into his crate and crashed on his bed a few minutes ago. His crate is by the human bed, so I'm assuming he'll wake us up (we sleep pretty light) if he's up and whimpers. Keep your fingers crossed for me. 

And before you yell at me...I swear I had my camera out but he was so fast I only have fuzzy pictures of pieces of fur. I'll get some tomorrow I promise. We have a big day planned. He's going to the vet at 10am and then I have a dog trainer coming over in the afternoon to help get us started out on the right foot. I might be going overboard but I really want to do this right.

Thanks again for all your well wishes and support.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Have a wonderful night with your adorable furball. Take lots of photos tomorrow and let us know how he made it through his first night. Fingers crossed.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds like he is doing great! It's hard to catch those little guys when they wee at first, I remember I couldn't even tell when Ollie was going. It was almost like, "oh, he's standing still...he must be going!"
Wishing you an easy night! Can't wait to see pics, but we'll be patient!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: home, Toby! Sleep well for your Mama!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Congrats on Toby! I hope he sleeps well for you and have a great day tomorrow!
Pics! Pics!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on getting your "ball of fur fun" home! Enjoy this time---they grow so fast--just like human kids!
Your little boy and Toby are adorable!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope you had a good first night with Toby. Good luck at the vets and I love that you have a trainer coming in. I had never owned a dog before or even know how to train one before my boys. I have such a great family my sister flew out and spent a week with me when each of them came home. It was nice to have someone who has had puppies come in and help puppy proof everything and show you how to watch for potty signs.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations on bringing Toby home! He is such a cutie, I can't wait to see more pictures.
Hope you had a good night!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Hope all went well...he is really cute! When I picked Doc, I could have had his brother who was marked very similar to Toby.....I have to admit, I have questioned my decision many times.....I love his coloring! But, I went on personality and activity level...Doc is a bit more sedate and we can be couch potatoes!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Hope your first night went well. Toby's so cute-can't wait for pictures.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hope your first night went well for you all!!!!!! I am sure you will have a lot of fun this weekend with Toby!!!!! I know what you mean about pictures....Betzie and Jillee are too fast for me....play play play is all they do!!!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Maryam...thanks you...I would have pulled him out a lot more without that post...

Judy..that's funny...I actually kind of liked the way Toby's littermate looked but liked Toby's laid back personality and BIG PLUS DH liked Toby and he was the one who needed convincing so that's how we picked Toby. When we picked Toby up his breeder said she thought the littermate was kind of too quiet and fragile for us so she preferred this match of us.

He slept in his crate, we got him out at about 4ish because he was awake and moving around quite a bit and nothing happened. Took him out again about 5 and he peed on the pad! Yay! His first pee on the pad! LOL. We took him out for the morning about 6 (it's 7:15 here) and have been playing ever since. My clever daughter (Danielle, 12) caught him squatting so now we've pooped on the pad as well. 

Of course he's chewing on the carpet and Levi's fingers already...but we're trying to distract and tell him "no" or "no bite" with a little muzzle grab. He is just so happy that is what I'm thrilled about. He has not barked eve once. Is that normal? Do they bark at this age?

Ok...this is turning into a novel and I'm rambling...I'll save more inane questions for later. Once again, thank you all for being here


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ummmm....PICTURES????? Please!!!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Aha! Got one! It's a start!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Now that photo is what I call heaven in a basket. Cute, cute, cute.

I'm sure the fact that you'd been visiting him helped a lot with his first night in your house. He already knew you. Yay for the pee pad successes. As for the barking, most of the dogs I've had, including Milo didn't bark the first few days till they got comfortable enough, then they found their voices. 

I had one in particular "Hobo" who I really thought was mute. I found him wandering in the gardens of our apartment complex in a downpour years ago. He had paint on his tail and had injured his front paw and was hobbling along. For two days I drove all around the neighborhood, trying to find out where he might have come from and to hopefully reunite him with his owner. During that whole time he made this sort of hissing noise, no bark -- ever.

When I finally determined he was mine, did he ever surprise me. You could never leave this dog alone. He found his voice. It was a piercing screech that could be heard a block away and he exercised it with regularity. Since I had to work and since I didn't want to get thrown out of my apartment, I had to elicit the services of my mother as a baby sitter. Now that I come to think of it, my poor mother who never wanted any animals, wound up helping take care of or inheriting one of mine much of her later years.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yay, to the night and pee on the pad!


> My clever daughter (Danielle, 12) caught him squatting so now *we've pooped on the pad as well.*


Wow, interesting method! I'm surprised Amanda didn't come up with that method earlier ound:
I've read somewhere that from 5 months on they become 'vocal'. Pablo (and I believe most Havs) are not very barky unless it's encouraged or not discouraged when they start becoming vocal. I torture(d) Pablo with the distilled vinegar when I clean(ed) his accidents just so I had more fun doing it, cause he'd go crazy and bark, growl, etc.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

LOL. Danielle would be mortified. I dont' really want Toby to bark...but I just thought it was curious. Nice to have a few months bark free.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

So, he stayed in his crate until 4am when you took him out? That's great! Now tonight, if you wear him out before bed again, you can leave him in until he makes some vocal sounds and is trying to get out. You'll have him sleeping through the night (and you too) right away!

Adorable picture! He reminds me of Asher, my first Hav.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

He is adorable and you sound totally in love. And your whole family. This just sounds like a match made in heaven. I'm so impressed you've already got a trainer coming - you'll learn tons and will have a perfect family member in no time. One thing I've learned in my lifetime of owning dogs - spend the time the first year and you'll have a dog you can enjoy the rest of it's life. It's the best investment you'll ever make of your time and love. Plus good discipline. Hard when they are puppies but also the easiest time. I've seen puppies learn great tricks in five minutes via the clicker method. Oh and don't let the puppy's feet touch the floor outside where other dogs have been, in the vets office etc. until he's had all of his shots - or at least the first two. Big congratulations to your family.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Toby is such a handsome little boy.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh, what a doll baby Toby is!!!! Congratulations on your first night and the pee pad success! I'm amazed that these little ones can hold it so long at night.

Salsa was also very quiet for most of the first week. She's starting to find her voice a little bit now, but I would still say she's very quiet. I would like to encourage that so I need to carefully read the tips in the barking threads and in the puppy books I have.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations on getting Toby home. He's certainly precious.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh I'm so glad that Toby is home and adjusting so well! He is just too cute!

As far as barking, I don't think that Kubrick barked at all until maybe a week at the house and even then he only barks at the door or people who are really loud in the hallway.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm glad your long wait it over and you have your precious baby home. And you had a pretty good first night! :whoo:

He is a cutie!

BTW, Tessa is not much of a barker. But whiner...oh yeah! The Queen of Whine


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Toby is adorable!! You must be loving life right now!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Welcome home Toby!
He's soooo adorable!!

He reminds me so much of when Sierra was a pup!!

All I can say! PICTURES PLEASE!!!!:whoo:


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

Toby is soooooo cute! Sounds like he is in great hands and you are doing all the right things. Yay, Toby, for going on your pad!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Toby is just adorable.

Sissy hardly ever barks. Sometimes when someone comes to the door or the dogs behind us just don't sit like she wants them to sit......


When we first got Sissy we played so hard that at night time we would have to pick her up and put her in the crate she would be so exhausted. It was a great time to groom her, too.

Have a great day playing with Toby.


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats!! He sounds like a great boy and smart too.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS !!Toby is just so adorable.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Looking at Toby makes me yearn for soft fluff, and that precious puppy smell...*that* should be bottled and sold! 

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy! It just gets better and better! :whoo:


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Poor boy had a crazy day today. Went to the vet and that was traumatic, but he seemed to handle it ok. The trainer came and I really love her. She's familiar with the breed as well so that was very comforting. She assured me they were very smart and als mentioned they love agility training. She teaches some classes for when he gets older if we want. She was also so good with Levi, explaining to him what to do if Toby bites and he loved the attention and she made him practice what to do several times. It was cute. I also found a local (darling) doggie store where they have a groomer, the high end brands of food, leashes, toys etc. The owner has a Hav and the groomer does cage free grooming. They book the dogs by specific appointment time and have a six week waiting list! Yowzer, that is a lot of planning! Anyway, I know that shop is a dangerous place.

One thing the trainer did say was that it was very confusing for the dog to be trained to go two different places and that is was much simpler if we just pick one. (She really did not say not to, just said it was easier to do it to one place.) I like the idea of him using pads and going outside so I'm anxious for some forum wisdom on this one. Thoughts?


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Sounds like Toby is well on his way to a perfect life. Your trainer and pet store/groomer are to die for. I'd agree that it is confusing to try and have him go in two different places. Perhaps only use the pad in an exercise pen but spend the effort to take him out every hour, when he wakes (including naps), and about 30 minutes after he eats. Some people recommend using a leash, but it's not my favorite way to potty train.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Toby is gorgeous! Congrats to you and your fam on the new addition! I know I sound like a broken record but I am so partial to the sables!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Lisa why do you not like the leash? It is kind of a hassle to try to find the darn thing in the two second window you have to dash outside.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I just think puppies have a lot to deal with and to add leash training to potty training is one t0o many things. But a lot of people have one specific place they want their dog to do their "thing" hence the need for the leash. I'd rather clean up extra places and get them going outside. And you are right - trying to get that leash on in the two seconds you have isn't going to be easy. Plus another trick is to not let their feet touch the floor until they are outside. When he's a bit older you can play "run like heck" to get outside, but when they are little, it isn't going to happen the way you script it. LOL


----------

